# March 2019 coop find



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Dropped my go pro on another run over. Looks like black snapper or grouper?


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

How deep was it? The color is gone at that depth, unless the water is dirty.

This is 70ish.

And a question. How do you know when the structure is directly under the boat short of getting camera stuck?


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Great video.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Good electronics. I can usually stop directly over a coop/wreck, or within a few feet. It's just a matter of time before I loose the gopro, and have to call in a diving friend to retrieve it.
Once on the American Spirit, I had the gopro deployed and was fishing at the same time. Capt. Green saw my gopro rod bend over, he yanked it into reverse and backed away a few feet. Later, video showed it hanging up in the wreck. Will post video if I can locate it.

Update; found it!


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

So the good electronics has a narrow beam better than 200 kHz? Just trying to understand.
Here's video of 70' for the color. Green is starting to show.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

^^^ amazing! more videos please!


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

My main bottom machine is a Furuno 585 with a thru hull 1k transducer. It stays on 200 khz in under 400' of water. Easy to get right up on top of a wreck. Minn Kota holds the boat still, we often catch the wreck.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

You could try a red filter? We used one 24/7 for diving videos. 

It doesn't work as well as the pictures show but it does explain it somewhat


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Good idea! Have to see what's out there.


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

the 3 Major types of fish in this video are Trigger (obviously) Red Snapper (silver ones) and Black Snapper.
No grouper that I could see and I watched it pretty closely


----------



## Turntwo62 (Mar 18, 2017)

That’s an awesome video. I’ve tried and the videos I got were shaky, unlike yours. Any chance you could share a pic of how you tied your camera onto your setup?


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Home made housing made from 4" pvc coupling. Lead weight on the bottom, fin to keep the housing from spinning.


----------



## Turntwo62 (Mar 18, 2017)

Sea-r-cy said:


> Home made housing made from 4" pvc coupling. Lead weight on the bottom, fin to keep the housing from spinning.


Good idea, thank you


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

How much will you be selling the gps coords for?


----------



## gator75 (Aug 11, 2016)

kanaka said:


> So the good electronics has a narrow beam better than 200 kHz? Just trying to understand.
> Here's video of 70' for the color. Green is starting to show.
> 
> https://youtu.be/B0oSVd8U3tw


What's the big fish that comes in from the left at the 41 second mark? Swear it looks like a nice bull dolphin. Could be the mammal kind though.


Incredible picture quality.


----------

